# TiVo not updating correctly.



## qb_fox (Jul 10, 2006)

I have TiVo which I've upgraded with a larger HD and cache card via Tivo Heaven.
I have a wireless connection to my modem/router and make the daily dial up through it.

I have two problems which may or may not be related.

Firstly my TiVo is 3 minutes fast; and has been for at least several weeks.

Secondly my program data doesn't seem to be being processed correctly. The program titles are not linked to the program episodes. Programs can be viewed correctly by time and channel, but all programs show "no upcoming epsiodes" and season passes do not add programs to the to-do list.

I had the second problem earlier in the year, and following advice I found searching this forum I ran a guided set-up and the problem was fixed.
I repeated the process again this time, and it worked. However, every new batch of data* suffers from the same problem and I have to rerun the guided set up to fix it. This has been going on now for 4 or 5 weeks.
(* I'm terrestrial only, so that means every Sunday night for a week's programs starting the following Saturday)

I've searched the forum for an answer (to this as a persistant problem), and have not found one, I appologise if you've covered this before.

Can anyone help with either problem?


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Sounds like lack of swap file, but I would be rather surprised if from TiVoHeaven.

What does TiVoWeb say in its info page ?


----------



## qb_fox (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion.

TiVoWeb reports:
Memory Statistics:
total: used: free: shared: buffers: cached:
Mem: 14151680 13983744 167936 301649920 761856 4263936
Swap: 419422208 2801664 416620544
MemTotal: 13820 kB
MemFree: 164 kB
MemShared: 294580 kB
Buffers: 744 kB
Cached: 4164 kB
SwapTotal: 409592 kB
SwapFree: 406856 kB

I don't see any problems there. Anyone know any better?
Any other ideas?

*I have remembered something else significant.*

This started the week after a power cut. I got back from a weekend away and all the clocks in the house were flashing to be reset. The TiVo had been unable to access a TV signal and all the recording from that weekend where just empty. A system reboot seemed to do the trick, but I just realised that the following week's data was the first to have the problem.


----------



## pscsuk (Jul 21, 2004)

This sounds very similar to the problem that I and 'Dan29' are having in the 'Season Pass Problem' post (topic 306051 - I can't post a URL as the forum won't let me yet... It was last posted to yesterday, so it's not too far away)

We haven't got a solution yet, but I'm 'glad' I'm not the only person with the problem

I don't seem to have the '3 minutes fast' problem, but the season past & 'upcoming episodes' problem seems identical to my problem - along with the "solution" - rerun Guided Setup every week or two.

(Like you, I also have a Cachecard, which is currently one of my main suspects - I've just updated the drivers for it. If that doesn't work, I'm going to take out the RAM to lose the caching capability to see if that works)

My TivoWeb says:

```
Software System:	2.5.5-01-1-023	
Service Number:	02300006023DAC6	
System Type:	United Kingdom Series 1 Stand-Alone	
Tuner Count:	1	
Remote Address	192.168.57.121	
Uptime	1d 5h 40m 52s	
Current Temperature:	36C / 96.8F	
Kernel Information	

Version 2.1.24-TiVo-2.5
Compile #2 Thu Feb 7 17:49:48 PST 2002
Memory Information	

Memory Statistics:
        total:    used:    free:  shared: buffers:  cached:
Mem:  14147584 14016512   131072 161128448   167936  4464640
Swap: 133165056  3911680 129253376
MemTotal:     13816 kB
MemFree:        128 kB
MemShared:   157352 kB
Buffers:        164 kB
Cached:        4360 kB
SwapTotal:   130044 kB
SwapFree:    126224 kB
File System/Disk Information	

Filesystem    Type    Size  Used  Avail  Capacity Mounted on
/dev/hda7     ext2    124M   17M   101M     14%   /
/dev/hda9     ext2    124M   75M    42M     64%   /var

/dev/hda:
 multcount    =  0 (off)
 I/O support  =  0 (default 16-bit)
 using_dma    =  1 (on)
 readahead    =  8 (on)
 geometry     = 16383/16/63, sectors = 234493056, start = 0
 drive state is:  active/idle

Device: SAMSUNG SV1203N  Supports ATA Version 7
Drive supports S.M.A.R.T. and is enabled
Check S.M.A.R.T. Passed

/dev/hdb:
 multcount    =  0 (off)
 I/O support  =  0 (default 16-bit)
 using_dma    =  1 (on)
 readahead    =  8 (on)
 geometry     = 16383/16/63, sectors = 234493056, start = 0
 drive state is:  active/idle

Device: SAMSUNG SV1203N  Supports ATA Version 7
Drive supports S.M.A.R.T. and is enabled
Check S.M.A.R.T. Passed
User Space	
Expired Season Pass	21	20676 MB	9.1%	17:00:27	
Season Pass	9	8544 MB	3.7%	7:02:13	
Live Cache	1	1632 MB	0.7%	0:38:17	
Used User Space	31	30852 MB	13.5%	24:40:57	
Reserved Space	
Used Reserved Space	0	0 MB	0.0%	0:00:00	
Space Summary	
Total Space	-	227960 MB	100.0%	187:42:22	
Total Used	31	30852 MB	13.5%	24:40:57	
Total Free - Medium	-	197108 MB	86.5%	162:18:07	
Deleted**	54	58398 MB	25.6%	48:06:06
```


----------



## DaveBrown (Jul 10, 2006)

I had similar problems after trying to bypass my faulty modem with a cachecard.

After a lot of messing around I got the modem repaired and ditched the cachecard, at last my tivo is working properly again. 

I can live without the fancy gadgets if they make my tivo unreliable.

Dave


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I did read someones time and date was not updating. He tracked it down to the firewall on his router blocking the port to TiVo's time server??. He had to allow a UDP port open or something on his router. Disable the firewall on the router temporarily and do a daily call???.

You can manually change the time with a bash prompt..

http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?date


----------



## qb_fox (Jul 10, 2006)

Successfully reset the time at the bash prompt and it hasn't "reset" to the wrong time.
Looks like a problem with the firewall, it was working previously, but I made some unrelated changes a few months ago, so I'll investigate further.

Still no joy on the program data front...


----------

